# '11 MIM Fender Blacktop J-Bass, $550. Toronto



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

2011 Fender Jazz Bass plus Hardshell Case | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Interesting.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

I'm thinking about it.
I like J necks and P pups.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'd like a budget-friendly P bass to go with the aerodyne PJ. I'd also like that Yamaki to sell haha.

A friend in town had a dual-bucker fender bass, and it sounded massive. Sadly I couldn't afford it when he sold it.


----------



## Fox Rox (Aug 9, 2009)

That is a great deal! Please let us know if you get it @laristotle


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Fox Rox said:


> Please let us know if you get it


I'll be passing. I have my fill now. GASsed out you can say.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

That'd be a nice upgrade for me if I was closer


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I sold mine recently but it was a very good bass. Skinniest J neck ever width wise, but fuller in back so still extremely playable. Big sound, no issues with the build. Fret work if you are real picky, which I am not. I swapped pups and ended up with 1 of the stock ones back in.


----------

